# suit vs jacket



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

See Mag Man (on this site) for his line of Ultra Breeze
equipment. Worth every penny!

I prefer a jacket, hands down. And am patiently waiting
for MagMan to get his pants line done.

I simply hate coveralls. Too restrictive and clumsy.


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

I use a veil when ever I open a hive. but when I am doing major work, or removing a ferel hive I wear a full suit.


----------



## learning (Jan 19, 2009)

I was going to order a Ultra Breeze jacket today, but wanted to know if a suit was a good idea. I will stick with a jacket.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I prefer a jacket but do get an occasional sting on my plumber's butt.:no:


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

learning said:


> I was going to order a Ultra Breeze jacket today, but wanted to know if a suit was a good idea. I will stick with a jacket.


You will never regret getting the ventilated jacket, and
when his pants are available, you'll be set for even the
nasty hives.

I have the Golden Bee ventilated suit. And it is 
absolutely wonderful (for a monkey suit). But
I'd trade it in a heartbeat for a jacket and bib
combo.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a veil, a pull over jacket, and a full suit. I use each for different things.
Veil - filling feeders, peeking in to see where they are at on pollen patties.

Jacket - quick inspection/install/split/general work.

Suit - Removals. Handling unpleasant colonies. Dealing with tipped over colonies. Dealing with robbing frenzies.

You know what kind of protection is best? The kind _you_ need to feel comfortable working with the bees. If that means spending a few years as a style model for the hazmat team, so be it. And if you feel good in the jacket and veil combo, good for you again. For those of you who work with only a veil all the time, I have neither contempt nor condemnation. Then there's three guys in my club that don't wear veils. Or jackets. 

The only person who can decide is you, and whatever you decide, it's the appropriate clothing. The same goes for gloves. You will hear horror stories of how wearing a glove in the apiary brought down the wrath of the bees on everyone for miles, how it hailed blood and frogs and stones until the gloves were burned and buried and a mass from "50 years with the bees" was read. And you will find commercial keepers wearing them and laughing about it.

Do what is right for you, and do it with confidence that you followed the best advisor on the situation - yourself.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

With some bees, a full suit is the only way to go. I'll put up with discomfort and sweating any day over being stung hundreds of times. But that's just me.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

It depends on the bees and what kind of mood they are in.

Always wear a veil. I have some gentle hives, and I even have worn shorts when opening the hive for minor stuff. But always wear that veil. There's that one bee usually whose job is to try to sting you in the face. So wear the veil. 

Most of the time, you can get by with just a heavy shirt on over your clothes and baggy jeans with no holes. That's what I wear. That's even how I dress my five year old -- overshirt, jeans boots, gloves up to his shoulders and a veil down to his waist. So far, he's not gotten stung during a hive inspection, but has gotten stung twice other ways. 

A jacket really does about the same thing as a heavy shirt. 

A full suit is good when you are really getting into the hive. When you really need to find a queen (not just eggs) it is best to use no smoke. A full suit is nice for that. A suit might also give you a great comfort level when you are starting out.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Jacket...unless you have a nasty hive, then ya better have coveralls to cover up with:doh:....


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Bee suits...we don't need no stinking bee suits. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IfUFwwGctI


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

learning said:


> I am just starting to look into bees. When would you want a suit rather than just a jacket?
> 
> A jacket [and veil] will do fine for 5-8 hives or less; even when first starting out. It only takes a few times of inspecting/working with the bees that even a 'novice' should become comfortable with just a jacket. I bought a full suit but seldom use it for just my four hives for most of the year. Of course, it's an added expense of $65.00/$90.00 or so to have both. When one gets up to 50 hives or more and you are working them most of the day, then a full suit is probably necessary.


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

This is how I do it:

http://www.indianahoney.com/Picture 003.JPG


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

for years i would where veil with shop coat after buying ultra breeze jacket i look back at what a fool i was ultra breeze jacket is well worth money


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wear a jacket much more often than a suit. I really only wear a suit because I have one that's ventilated and wearing only a pair of shorts under it is quite cool on a very hot day.


----------

